# wireless remote



## csgrafix (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking for a wireless remote and have a few questions. Any major difference from canons RC-1, RC-5, or RC-6. B&H has the RC-6 but I see no specifications. Will I have any problems trying to use this from behind the camera or out of the picture, sorta speak ?
My main reason for the controller is for shooting without camera shake but if I can get away with it, using the wireless feature for shots including me without having to press and run would be good. Do I need wired and wireless ?


----------



## reznap (Apr 20, 2010)

I got a (off-brand opteka) cheap one off amazon for like $12.  It works really good, it's perfect for bulb exposures.  You press once to start the bulb exposure, press again to stop.  Good for star trails.

I haven't used it from behind the camera.. It does have a somewhat short range, it's infrared like a tv remote.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup, I also have a cheap ($20) wireless remote.  Work well enough.


----------



## csgrafix (Apr 20, 2010)

seams like the rc-6 is just like the rc-1 which has an option for delayed shot or instant. rc-5 only has delayed shot. Google also tells me that theres another button to start and stop movie rec. on the rc-6. 
B&H has it for a good price although I should prob. bundle it with something els to make shipping worthwhile .....perhaps a $1500 lens .

heh
Cheers


----------



## henryp (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this in the-digital-picture.com:

The Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote is an infrared wireless remote controller for compatible Canon EOS DSLRs including the following:

Digital Rebel T2i 550D
Digital Rebel T1i 500D
Digital Rebel XSi 450D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi 400D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT 350D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel 300D
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EOS 5D Mark II

Measuring only .25" x 1.25 x 2.5" (6.5 x 32 x 63.5mm), the Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote easily fits in even a small pocket.

Unlike the Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote, the RC-6 will operate in either 2-second delay mode or will instantly take a shot (like the Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote).

Point the Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote toward the front of the camera (line of sight only) within 16' (5m) and take the shot when you are ready. Or use it to start a video.

Using a wireless remote release eliminates camera motion related to pressing the shutter release - and allows you to be a subject in your photo. Being able to stay near your subject to assist in composition (or ease stress) is another benefit.

The Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote is powered by 2 CR2032 Lithium button batteries rated for about 6,000 transmissions.
____

The Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote is a tiny infrared wireless remote controller for compatible Canon EOS DSLRs including the following:

Digital Rebel T2i 550D
Digital Rebel T1i 500D
Digital Rebel XSi 450D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi 400D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT 350D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel 300D
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EOS 5D Mark II

Measuring only .25" x 1.25 x 2.5" (6.5 x 32 x 63.5mm), the Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote easily fits in even a small pocket.

The RC-5 will only operate in a 2-second delay mode. Because the newer Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Controller is the same size, the same price and allows you to choose between taking an immediate shot and using the 2-second delay, I recommend you purchase the RC-6 (or the Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote instead.

Point the Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote toward the front of the camera (line of sight only) within 16' (5m) and take the shot when you are ready.

Using a wireless remote release eliminates camera motion related to pressing the shutter release - and allows you to be a subject in your photo. Being able to stay near your subject to assist in composition (or ease stress) is another benefit. The RC-5 may also be used to activate mirror-lock and bulb-shutter functions.

The Canon RC-5 Wireless Remote is powered by 2 CR-1220 Lithium button batteries. 
_____

The (discontinued) Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote is a must-have tiny infrared wireless remote controller for compatible Canon EOS DSLRs including the following:

Digital Rebel T2i 550D
Digital Rebel T1i 500D
Digital Rebel XSi 450D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi 400D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT 350D
Canon EOS Digital Rebel 300D
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EOS 5D Mark II

The RC-1 is small, light, inexpensive and highly useful. Point the Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote toward the front of the camera (line of sight only) and take full control the shutter. According to Canon: "This miniature infrared transmitter operates at ranges of up to 5m/16.4 ft., and may be set for either instant shutter release or 2-second delay. The RC-1 may also be used to activate mirror-lock and bulb-shutter functions."

The picture above shows the two parts of the Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote. The back may be threaded onto a camera strap for storage/transport. Unclip the remote release for use.

No more vibrations caused by physically pressing the shutter release. No more running to get into the picture after releasing the self timer. No more running back to the camera for the second just-in-case-your-aunt-blinked shot. Stay near your subject to assist composition (or ease stress).

Powered by 2 CR-1220 Lithium button batteries...


----------



## csgrafix (Apr 21, 2010)

Henryp thanks for posting your findings, it was very explanatory.
working on bundling a few purchases from B&H. 
I wish you guys would open up a store on Long Island. I dont go to the city much although I should.


----------



## Ryan L (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish you could use the remotes from behind the camera. It would be handy at times but the sensor is only in front of the Canons that I have had. (XT, XTi, and XSi)


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 21, 2010)

The Cactus remotes will work from anywhere...

Gadget Infinity or ebay.

Cheers, Don


----------



## tom beard (Apr 21, 2010)

Check B&H for a Vivitar wireless remote (about $50.00).  It's quite small and versatile.  I got one for my Nikon D-90 and love it.
Tom Beard


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 21, 2010)

Don Kondra said:


> The Cactus remotes will work from anywhere...
> 
> Gadget Infinity or ebay.
> 
> Cheers, Don



Not flash triggers Don, Shutter triggers.


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 21, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> > The Cactus remotes will work from anywhere...
> ...


 
Same answer Ron. 

But there are two different units. 

The strobe/flash trigger transmitter sits on the camera hot shoe and the receivers plug into the strobe/flash.

The shutter release receiver connects to the camera port and you have a hand held trigger that works from anywhere, that is, from in front *OR* behind the camera. 

Cheers, Don

PS > The Olympus model is ~$40 and shipping from overseas didn't take any longer than items coming from the states


----------



## henryp (Apr 22, 2010)

csgrafix said:


> I wish you guys would open up a store on Long Island. I dont go to the city much although I should.



If you take the LIRR you get out 2 blocks from B&H. It's a nice day for a short walk. 



tom beard said:


> Check B&H for a Vivitar wireless remote...



Vivitar VIV-RC-200-40D Wireless Remote Shutter Release - For Canon 10D / 20D / 30D / 40D / 50D Digital Cameras
Vivitar VIV-RC-200-XSI Wireless Remote Shutter Release - For Canon Rebel XSI Digital Cameras


----------

